# Mit Audition 3.0 Voice-Onsets bestimmen



## kiwiana (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo ihr!

Ich habe gehört, dass man mit Adobe Audition die voice-onset-zeit bestimmen kann, sprich, das Programm kann aus einer Audiodatei herausfiltern wann die Stimme einsetzt und wieder aufhört, zb. in einer Audiodatei bei der Wörter jeweils mit einer Pause zwischen den einzelnen Wörtern auf Band gesprochen wurden.

Weiß hier jemand Rat?

Das wäre super, bin schon seit einer Weile am Suchen, hab aber dazu bisher nix gefunden!!

Vielen Dank


----------

